# Critique Herbie again... (very image heavy)



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I did this a while ago, but I thought it would be fun to try it again with him in a little better shape. I don't have great pictures, but they'll have to do.

Here is what I think: He has nice shoulders with a long scapula and humerus with open angle, he has a thick throatlatch, slightly cow-hocked, downhill, thick and awkward neck, long overall, and he has a weak back/hip. See anything else? I'm interested in what you think of his legs because I'm lost when it comes to legs...
Random pictures:










































undersaddle:

















































And here are some of the old pictures:

















(Happy to say that I see a huge difference from then and now)


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm no good at critiques lol But I think he/she looks AMAZING!! I see a huge difference.. Looking Great!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to say that he is a 9 year old ottb.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*OMG*

he is a fantastic jumper AND A BEAUTIFUL MOVE HONESTLY WHO CARES IF HE HAS A THICK THROAT LATCH WHEN HE MOVES LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE IS A gorgeous move OMG and he jumps so pretty i cannot get over his beautiful stride!!! i mean gorgeous i mean phanominal! beautiful um yeah i am going to stop now lol


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Hes soo pretty! He's such a nice mover! JEALOUS!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

He is super gorgeous!! Just like the others have said great jumper, beautiful stride. Overall, great confo, I think!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Supermane said:


> I did this a while ago, but I thought it would be fun to try it again with him in a little better shape. I don't have great pictures, but they'll have to do.
> 
> Here is what I think: He has nice shoulders with a long scapula and humerus with open angle, he has a thick throatlatch, slightly cow-hocked, downhill, thick and awkward neck, long overall, and he has a weak back/hip. See anything else? I'm interested in what you think of his legs because I'm lost when it comes to legs...


I agree with what you have wrote here about him, but add that it is typical for tb's to be slightly downhill and that a neck can always be sweated down with a neck/throat sweat if you think it is to thick! Tb's are also long bodied as a breed, so this is breed typical, not a fault. I think his kegs are nice other than that he is slightly cowhocked(but not much). He may not make the World Champion halter horse but man is he gorgeous at jumping! He has got my attention!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow...he's gorgeous. Yes, he looks a bit downhill, but I think he is definitely stunning.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, I am aware that tbs are usually long and downhill (I've actually never seen tb that was built uphill)


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

uhm...yea...legs not uh kegs. MY MISTAKE!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

my tb is uphill.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

First of Kudos to you for turning this boy into what he has become! 

I don't see any issues with his legs, his angles look nice and he does seem to be toed out or in. 

Other than a really think throat latch and smaller bum (which is odd, because he uses his hind end for jumping, am I right? ) I don't see anything wrong with him. I find critiquing a horse so hard, I hate picking apart the bad...


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

He looks like he is built downhill to me, even though his withers are higher than his croup

http://behindthebit.blogspot.com/2008/08/understanding-conformation-its-uphill.html


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I tried to get better shots of him, but the stupid horseflies where attacking us so they weren't really much better.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> First of Kudos to you for turning this boy into what he has become!
> 
> I don't see any issues with his legs, his angles look nice and he does seem to be toed out or in.
> 
> Other than a really think throat latch and smaller bum (which is odd, because he uses his hind end for jumping, am I right? ) I don't see anything wrong with him. I find critiquing a horse so hard, I hate picking apart the bad...


Sorry, I totally missed your comment. Yes, They use there hind end for jumping, but it seems to be common among tb, excepts ones like my mare (who people always assume is an appendix)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry to bump this up again, but does anyone else see anything up with his legs? Someone on another forum said they looked a tad off, but they didn't clarify, so I'm interested.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

i agree with you on the down hill, he looks like it just a tad. But yet again it might be the picture, for thoroughbreds, their necks are usually long, his is short. Like my thoroughbreds . but i mean its not harmfull. He looks like a flashy mover. Seems to move very forward. Now you asked about his legs? could you show us a picture of his front legs ? like take a picture from his front . Thats the FIRST thing i look at when i see a horse . Its just hard to in pictures of the side. But by the pictures he looks like he has nice strong legs. Which is what you want!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

His left leg looks like it's sticking out, but it's only because he had his foot placed awkwardly on the mat. He really doesn't stand well, so this was the best I could get.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

he does have nice knees from what i can see. since you said that he is standing awkwardly , it throws me off with his left leg. But its hard to get a horse to stand square so i understand . He looks like he has nice feet as well .


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

also i read on one of your posts that it looks like its a tad off? its hard to see because well it might be that the camera was tilted a tad. but i dont really see anything that could be "off" in his legs .


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought he had pretty nice legs, but that one comment really 'bothered' me I guess. I feel better that I'm no the only one that doesn't see something wrong.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

no i dont see anything wrong with his legs. I mean pictures are so hard to go by , its so much easier to see the horse in person and you know the horse more than any of us so you should be able to judge more . atleast thats the way i think of things when i ask for oppinions . basically just go off on what people say , and then compair it to your oppinions .


----------

